# Excuses to get out of work - Ideas please



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been pretty bored with where I work for a long time now so I have been whoring around looking for a new job. 

Looks like my lucks in and I'm going to get an offer for a good company. However, I really have just run out of excuses with my present employer to get out of the office. I will need a couple of hours one morning for one last visit. Has any ehmaccers got any good ways of getting out of the office, no questions asked ???


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Have you tried car problems? Just skip work first thing in the morning, call in with a problem and tell them you'll be a couple of hours late. Be sure to call from a payphone.  

Or, you could tell them you have a dentists/doctors appointment.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

If you want to get out of work, then you need to tell them something so disgusting that you wouldn't have dared make it up and your boss(es) will never want to talk to you about it.

For example, an extreme case of diarrhoea might be able to get you out of a couple of days of work!

James


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha...I could kind of point towards my groin and say "it's....ummmm....kind of personal"

They would never dare question that!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ok....how about this one,

I'm getting married this summer (true)
So I act all stressed and concerned (not far from the truth) and say we're having a few money issues (still not far from the truth) and we're going to see our bank manager about a loan (complete fabrication).

Any guy would completely understand the finacial stresses that come with a wedding. 

How's that ?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

As I have learned from my teenaged years of lying to my mother,







it's best to keep things as simple and invite as few questions as possible. The less you say, the less you trip.

The marriage money issue could work, since most people will not pry into personal financial matters. Though, there may be some potential for follow-up questions: "Good grief, how much IS this wedding costing you?! What are you spending it all on?!" 

Similarly, car problems could work well, but if you're absences appear suspicious, then you invite questions "So, what was wrong with your car."

Medical issues are usually fine (especially sudden ones like food poisoning or migraines) but again, if you've been away "sick" a lot lately, you may be raising some questions.

You could try "I have an appointment with a lawyer." Most people won't ask -- legal issues are perceived as private. If they do, you can divert them with:
- "It's really a personal matter." (i.e., Imply you are not comfortable discussing it.)
- "I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be talking about it yet." (i.e., imply that there may be some kind of a legal privacy issue -- this may be a bit overdramatic, though.)
- "Oh, it's just some estate planning/tax-related stuff." (i.e., it's really, really boring and gets into highly personal financial matters.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Looks like my lucks in and I'm going to get an offer for a good company.


If I were you, I would think long and hard about that statement and be very sure the "good company" never hears about your plans of deception.

A dishonest employee never lasts long.

Frankly I am amazed at how may fellow conspirators have come forward to assist and abet. For shame.

Any "good company" will understand you should give proper notice and will also understand you have an obligation to be honest with your current employer.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

With respect, SINC, sometimes it's difficult not to use such ruses when looking for a new job. 

Most jobs I've had required 3-4 separate interviews, and it's not always possible to have the interviewers meet you outside working hours. And suddenly having to take a lot of random days or half-days off is not always possible. Plus, those vacation days get used up fast.

As well, if you are trying to be discreet, (particularly important if you are in a bad environment) it becomes very difficult.

I was forced to use similar excuses when I was at my last workplace. That company did not allow us to take vacation time, for any reason, for a period of 3 months. (Long story.) A colleague of mine was planning to take time off to be with his wife when she had their first baby, but that fell within the 3 month period and management cancelled his time off -- not a good enough reason to make an exception.

My direct manager, whom I trusted, knew I was job hunting. (She was looking too.) She would have found ways to work around my interviews, only she was not allowed to let me take time off. So I ended up calling in sick, etc. 

I would have preferred being honest and upfront, but my managers' manager had been known to make life very difficult for anyone actively trying to leave the department. I wasn't allowed to take personal time off. The companies I was interviewing with couldn't accommodate interviews outside of working hours.

Not a lot of options left. I suppose I could have quit first and then started job hunting, but I was saving that option for the day that crazy company finally broke me. (Narrow escape, it was.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An interesting view Sonal, but I repeat, if you are honest and forthwith with the company who is interviewing you for a new position, about your current situation, your chances of being hired will escalate. Any company worth being employed by would admire the fact that you honour your commitment to the former firm and arrange an interview for you after your working hours.

I know because I used to conduct those interviews myself after hours, and I greatly admired prospective employees who were honest about their current bad situation, but wanted to keep their records honest and clean with that firm. Just like I respected those employees who insisted on giving their current employer proper notice of two weeks, no matter how quickly we might want to hire them. Employees that left our firm without giving us proper notice never got a recommendation from us ever again. Your employment history will follow you and come back to bite you when you least expect it.

Cheers


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

SINC, 

As sonal says life can be made very difficult at certain companies when it appears you want to leave. At my last company I made it quite clear I was unhappy and was actively looking for a new job...I came very close to being sacked on the spot! We managed to resolve the problems which weren't being addressed but not after a lot of stress. It turned out the company ended up going under about a week after I finally left.

I can see the same sort of problems arising here due to the personality of the owner. When one guy refused to sign up full time and let the owner know of his intention to start his own company....the guy didn't talk to him for a month and gave him a real hard time.

Also, I am professional enough to give my obligatory notice...once my new position has been signed and sealed. I am under no contractoral obligation to do anything more...thinking of which I have signed no contract..so really it is my own professionalism which stops me leaving tomorrow!

The company I am moving to know I have had to lie so I can get time to go and see them.

Thanks for everyone's replys anyway...I think I'm going for the bank manager meeting excuse, at least it based on partial truths (just to keep SINC happy







)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I think I'm going for the bank manager meeting excuse, at least it based on partial truths (just to keep SINC happy )


You have no obligation to keep me happy Loafer. Do what your conscience tells you to do. 

You asked for a suggestion and I gave you mine. Simple as that.  

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

While a "good" company can understand one's reasons for moving on to bigger and better things, there are just as many "bad" companies that have used this as an excuse to try to undermine employee's chances of moving on.

From personal, friend's, as well as fellow employees (past and present) experiences, I don't put a lot of faith in employers enough to warrant "whole truths." The key reason for my opinion on the matter is an incident that had happened to my wife almost 10 years ago over a sales job she applied for. She almost didn't get it because her then-current manager's lack of character and common sense. I guess their excuse was that they didn't want to loose a great sales person...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmm...Let's look at it from another perspective. If you're dishonest with your employer and they find out (and they will if you wind up taking the new job), that's going to leave a mark and you never know when it might come back to bite you on the ass. In addition, think about the impression that you will be making with your potential new employer, if they were to discover that you lied to get out of work to attend an interview. If I had an employee like that, I'd be weary every time he called in sick or asked for time off, to say nothing of whether I'd want to keep someone like that on my payroll.

My advice is to call your potential new employer and explain that you would be pleased to meet with them after work or at lunch time. If they value honesty and ethics, they'll be impressed by your professionalism...and if they instead put the pressure on you to meet their schedule, then you need to ask yourself if this place has any respect for you (talk about jumping from the frying pan and into the fire!)

Don't lose sight of the fact that the reputation you make for yourself can (and will) follow you for a long, long time. I'm at the point in my career now when I'm really starting to notice that people I used to work with over a decade ago are calling me up as clients (I run a communications firm). I can't imagine that I would have been as fortunate had I burned my bridges along the way. 

Treat people the way you want to be treated. And never forget that over the long haul, honesty pays far better rewards than lying.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

My mantra is to always tell the truth. It is MUCH easier to remember than what you lied about.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## CB900F (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree with Materblaster and issue of beign honest is to be true to yourself as a person, but do not think that your honesty will stop a company from getting rid of you when they feel that the company is not making enough profits!.. Take Apple (Canada) for example, they are very well known to hire and fire their folks and more so their sales reps just to insure that they have a fresh supply of folks, and at the slightes downward trend with in their market or their sales they will let you go!.. 

Take for example their recent lay offs of a number of regional channel reps they let go, now only a few weeks later, they are posting hires for some Account reps again. So rather then be honest with their folks and let them know what is coming down the pipe and we have other posting available, na!, lets fire and re hire..

Good luck on your job search!…

Man, did I rant!.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm having to meet the guy at 7am tomorrow on the other side of town to where I work, I must be greatful that he is coming in so early to meet at that time. Lunches are out of the question due to the distance.

So in regard to everyone's post about being honest...I pride myself on being truthful too but sometimes you can be truthful without offering up too much information.

So for all of you who have played on my conscience I will just let my current employer know I will be in slightly later than normal because I have an important personal appointment that can not be done at any other time. 

By the way...this is the type of company I work for...

The IT guy here (who happens to be the owners son) reads people's personal e-mails and discusses them with the owner, the owners wife and other colleagues.

I have a part-time manager who is starting another company when he's not here and a full-time manager. Neither of whom give me any creative freedom, my job has boiled down to being their wrists...not my idea of a 'designer'. They tend to disagree because they both are arrogant Italians, guess who's stuck in the middle ?

I am yet to meet a client. Other jobs I have had in the past both in the UK and Canada I have been at meetings....working with clients on designs , building relationships. I do a lot of freelance work on the side and meet clients all the time, all of which I have maintained great relationships with. A designer who receives a brief 2nd, 3rd sometimes 4th hand...not for me!

I have to use a PeeCee

They treat their employers with very low regard

No one ever knows what's going on here, there is no commuincation with the employees at all!...I actually received a pay rise last week to which I was completely unaware of....great news, but a little bit of a chat would be nice.

OK, I'm done







Sorry to anyone if I have no remorse for being sneaky.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

How about telling your boss the truth. I think that being honest and open as to why you are considering another position might just make your life better in your current position should you not get this position or decide not to take it if offered to you. Just a thought.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I quit today and will be starting my new position in 2 weeks. Everyone's happy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good luck in your new position Loafer!

Cheers


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

*helpp*

okay so here it is

me and my boyfriend and one of his friends are going movie hopping tomorrow.. l0l so i really need an excuse to be out.. yesterday i was out cuz i had to take my mom to the hospital.. so the excuse was legit. but now the problem is that my mom and my boss go to same meetings on wednesday.. so i can;t make another excuse relating to my mom for tomorrow cuz he MIGHT see her at the meeting. so now what shud i do?

i had a couple ideas.

1. my family has to go to court [[ which we do here and there ]]
2. my mom is sick again so i need to take kare of her.
3. i have something to do at the college.. [[ i start in september ]]

i am 17 years old. and i work at an IT consulting firm.. so i cant have kid excuses. or any adult like excuses.

pleasssssssee i need it like NOW. 
thank you 
<3


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

luv2livspkj said:


> okay so here it is
> 
> but now the problem is that my mom and my boss go to same meetings on wednesday..


You are screwed...unless your mother goes along with it, there is always a chance she will ask (not to interrogate, but out of curiosity); "Oh, how is your daughter, I heard she is sick","Did your daughter go to such and such a court house?"

IMO, you are playing with fire...


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for replying back

i told my mom about how i lied of her being taken to the hospital yesterday. 
she was sick over the weekend tho.

and i also told her i am planning to go movie hop and i need an excuse.. so she is ready to play along. buh i cant take an off saying my mom is sick cuz she will be at the meeting =//


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I've always used the "D" word, nobody will ask questions about that, because no one wants to hear about it.


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

l0l thats whats everybody all over the frikkin google said
so go with diarrhea? l0l buh i have to come into work thursday 
i dont wanna gross ppl out l0l


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Similarly, car problems could work well, but if you're absences appear suspicious, then you invite questions "So, what was wrong with your car."


I once had a coil pack blow out on my Chevy that I had years ago, and missed a shift because of it. The manager thought I was scamming a "long weekend", despite the fact that it was a Wednesday I misses, and actually demanded that I bring in the broken part for his inspection. So I went out to the car and brought the bad coil pack back in. He then wanted me to reinstall it into my car, to show him that it was actually blown. I guess the large hole in the side with all of the carbon falling out wasn't enough. Well, I told him he could put it in his car (and in other places where the sun doesn't shine).

Another boss I had years ago didn't believe I was late for work one day because of a flat tire - even though I was calling from the garage. He had a real fetish about such things, and he claimed that all trips to Toronto (from The Hammer) were 40 minutes, and if I was late by 20 minutes (or even two hours) because of traffic, he would demand proof. So I have a collection of photographs of various traffic jams - you know, QEW/427, 403/401, 401/Young, anywhere on the DVP. Even though I used my car for business, he was always thinking I was "skipping" when I needed to get the gar serviced - and even demanded that I buy a second car so that I didn't miss out on the two or three days per year that I had car troubles. I quit soon after all of that malarkey. Why should I have two cars? It's a business, he should have company cars like every other real business has, and not just tax write off scams for his ugly daughters to drive around in. He also did not believe that I was in a collision one day, which made me late because I had to get the car towed to the body shop - and I guess the courtesy car wasn't a hint either.

My last boss was the best. He would ask why I was late, but half the time he was late because of the same traffic jam or whatever. When I was clocked in my last car, there was no problems, he let me use his office to call the insurance and set things up, and helped me patch the side glass up so the car didn't get filled with snow and ice. One time when my car needed an oil change - he "borrowed" my car and took it in because he was doing some business at the building beside my mechanic.


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

how does this help me l0l?

well thanks for sharing tho
funny stuff


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

james_squared said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you want to get out of work, then you need to tell them something so disgusting that you wouldn't have dared make it up and your boss(es) will never want to talk to you about it.
> 
> ...


this is the ticket.


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

l0l.. what besides diarrhea..
i mean i guess i ll use it 
buh what else?
wud food poisoning help?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

luv2livspkj said:


> l0l.. what besides diarrhea..
> i mean i guess i ll use it
> buh what else?
> wud food poisoning help?


That might do it. Take something out of the fridge now, let it go bad, and you can eat it when you are ready.


----------



## luv2livspkj (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i guess i ll stick with food poisoning.. buh if somebody has something even better
do let me know


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think any approach used in _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ works well. Including finding a friend named Cameron to take advantage of.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

"I won't be at work today, I have a bad case of Anal Glaucoma; I just can't see my ass coming in."


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Food poisoning is quite rare and can be serious and warrant more than one day off. Plus there is a huge back story you need to make up and sound credible, leaves the door open for too many questions, questions that can catch you in a lie.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

you could blame say, the liberals. That seems to be working for a lot of people these days.

That Dion fellow. He really made it impossible for me to go to work today.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

You could always phone in and say you are recycling some threads on EhMac...

I just noticed this is yet another thread brought back from the dead.

Some of the worse excuses that I heard when I was a foreman:

- "I'm drunk so I can't come in because it would be illegal for me to drive" (but the dude lived two blocks away and didn't own a car, and his lack of a valid driver's license - suspended because of drunk driving the wrong way on the 401, would also make it illegal)

- "My family is celebrating Festivus" (but it was July)

- "I lost all of my money at the Brantford Casino so I can't afford the bus"

- "I am having stress in the parking lot, so I decided to stay home and smoke some pot" (caused by the 14 year old skateboard freaks)

- "I'm not coming in because the Leafs made the playoffs" (same dude that was afraid of the 14 year olds)

- Then there was the dude that decided that he was "on strike", since the union workers at our competitors went on strike. He didn't come back until after the strike was over, after bringing in a "doctor's note" saying he was "stressed". Of course, management never thought of even looking in the phone book to check to see if the "doctor" existed.

In fact, at one place, absenteeism was so bad that we used to schedule an extra three guys, just to make sure we were no more than one or two short, though that was no guarantee. Sometimes a bunch would all call in in sequence from the same bar.

Maybe the best were the guys that decided to have a "fight club", and I guess they were pretty serious about it because they all called in from the hospital with various injuries and broken bones. I would call that a reason though, because I think it would be better to show up to work and score a paycheque than to sit a whole night in some hospital waiting room looking like a loser for being in a "fight club".

We had a manager once that didn't make it in because the hooker he picked up before work hi-jacked his car and forced him to drive her to Toronto, where her pimp beat him up and stole the car, ditching it in Oshawa. That's Rexdale for you! Of course, he cooked up a lame excuse - and it was only funny when it was reported all over CityPulse News. Why he submitted to an interview is beyond me (though he did think of himself as the next Charlton Heston of Little Theatre)...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My favourite excuse--and yes, this actually happened--is "I can't come in to work. I'm too busy cuddling."


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> We had a manager once that didn't make it in because the hooker he picked up before work hi-jacked his car and forced him to drive her to Toronto, where her pimp beat him up and stole the car, ditching it in Oshawa. That's Rexdale for you! Of course, he cooked up a lame excuse - and it was only funny when it was reported all over CityPulse News. Why he submitted to an interview is beyond me (though he did think of himself as the next Charlton Heston of Little Theatre)...


He could'nt have been too serious about the Charlton Heston thing,
otherwise he would have been packing a gun, and to get his car they would have had to pry it from his "cold dead hands".:lmao: 

jb.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd stay away from food poisoning, it's over used; I've never used it but when I hear it I know they are full of Sh*t...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sonal said:


> My favourite excuse--and yes, this actually happened--is "I can't come in to work. I'm too busy cuddling."


Something you said, something that was said to you, or something you overheard... ?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I visited a friend/family member/lover in the hospital, and I think I may have picked-up a case of C. difficile.

Now my doctor refuses to let me go to see him.

Waiting for EMS right now, to take me to Emergency.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Something you said, something that was said to you, or something you overheard... ?


Something my friend's admin assistant said to her.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Something my friend's admin assistant said to her.


Darn! I was going to guess that next!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'd stay away from food poisoning, it's over used; I've never used it but when I hear it I know they are full of Sh*t...


In my old line of work, sick meant hungover (they deliberately tied one on), food poisoning meant hungover (they accidentally over did it at the bar). I think some people said it so sincerely that they themselves believed it wasn't the 26 of tequila that upset their stomach, it was the Calamari.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

jamesB said:


> He could'nt have been too serious about the Charlton Heston thing,
> otherwise he would have been packing a gun, and to get his car they would have had to pry it from his "cold dead hands".:lmao:
> 
> jb.


No, he was pretty serious about being Charlton Heston, but he wasn't big on guns, so I think he was more of the Planet Of The Apes or The Ten Commandments Charlton Heston.

And that manager was one of the freakiest people I had even had to work with. He could foul anything up, and was prone to sending orders in without the correct delivery point order. Boy, when he left, we really loaded his new place up with stock in revenge... beejacon


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

iJohnHenry said:


> I visited a friend/family member/lover in the hospital, and I think I may have picked-up a case of C. difficile.


Sadly, an entirely expected reason for absence anywhere around Joe Brant Hospital. I think the excuse of "Oh, I happened to drive by Joe Brant on the QEW..." would suffice!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I remember years ago a young man I worked with was always sick on Monday mornings, especially if it was the Monday after his golden Friday. It got so predictable we started an office pool.

I think the absolute best excuse he ever had for not being in was the fact that he was calling from the jail in Billings, Montana. And, uh ... could we wire money to bail him out?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

some plausible excuses off the top of my head:

- colonoscopy (this can work for two days, since there is a full day of prep before the procedure). if they end up calling your house, just say you went out to get the prep stuff from the drug store
- flooded basement (you have to wait for the contractor to show up)
- your house was broken into (you have to wait for the cops to show up, plus you're waiting for a guy to come and fix the broken window)
- you have to take your dog/cat to the vet for vomiting/diarrhea


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

You want to avoid anything you would get receipts/reports for, i.e. contractors, police, vet, they can certainly ask you to cough one up.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

MLeh said:


> I remember years ago a young man I worked with was always sick on Monday mornings, especially if it was the Monday after his golden Friday.


I have an uncle that used to take every second Friday off, but the place he worked at was so bad - he was considered "reliable" because at least he would show up on Monday, unlike much of the rest of the staff. No wonder why that company died...

We had one guy that refused to work on the weekend for "religious reasons", and we are not talking about taking the Sabbath or something reasonable, but he would want Thursday to Monday off, then he'd complain that we wern't giving him enough hours because we were "against his religion". Sad thing was, we had two people who were working part time to support their education at Bible Schools, and both of them would work Saturday nights so long as they could get Sunday night off...



> I think the absolute best excuse he ever had for not being in was the fact that he was calling from the jail in Billings, Montana. And, uh ... could we wire money to bail him out?


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I bet no one offered to send money - so he had to get a bail bondsman...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I can see some problems with these excuses, based on some of the managers that I have had over the years:



TroutMaskReplica said:


> - colonoscopy


Managers that would want to have physical proof, or would want to watch the proceedure... Yes, one place I worked at had a male boss that used to sexually harass the males on staff, though that scumbag was not in my department.



> - flooded basement (you have to wait for the contractor to show up)


My girlfriend's friend was fired for this very reason last month, even though the flood was reported on the local news, and they had interviewed her. Everyone around here knows what kinds of storms we have been having in The Hammer this year, let alone the crazy weather elsewhere.



> - your house was broken into


I have had managers that would demand that you bring in the broken glass, a police report, and perhaps even get the B&E person to call in to explain from the Milton Hilton. One manager would have hired the B&E person to help him loot the company at night...



> - you have to take your dog/cat to the vet for vomiting/diarrhea


Only if you don't mind carrying the appropriate proof in a sealed baggie.

Some managers are retards. One manager I had who was entirely clueless wouldn't take care of some of the lazy staff who would loaf around not working. And he wouldn't listen to any of the foremen (he was protecting the nepotism I suppose). So one day I took pictures of the work that wasn't in progress, and pictures of the dudes loafing around smoking pot and drinking in the loading dock - and I ended up being disciplined because I was not authorised to take pictures.

I am so lucky that my last boss was so good - right on the ball, big into the rules and doing things right. Nothing is ever wrong with some law and order.

Anyways, when I was a foreman, I insisted that the workers never lie to me. If they weren't going to show up because they wanted to get drunk, I wanted to know that ahead of time so I could get someone to cover the shift. The company was pretty lazy at actual discipline. Oh, lots of talk about dicipline, and a fancy little red book with the contract and rules in it with the commandments, but little actual effort on the part of management - who were basically there to loot the place and to do as little work as possible.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> I have an uncle that used to take every second Friday off, but the place he worked at was so bad - he was considered "reliable" because at least he would show up on Monday, unlike much of the rest of the staff. No wonder why that company died...
> 
> We had one guy that refused to work on the weekend for "religious reasons", and we are not talking about taking the Sabbath or something reasonable, but he would want Thursday to Monday off, then he'd complain that we wern't giving him enough hours because we were "against his religion". Sad thing was, we had two people who were working part time to support their education at Bible Schools, and both of them would work Saturday nights so long as they could get Sunday night off...
> 
> ...


In certain sectors of the workplace in Calgary, you get every second or third Friday off, or leave at noon every Friday. The program varies depending upon who you work for. They're called Golden Fridays, and are one of the really nice things about working in the oil patch. No one has to lie to get a long weekend, but don't try to get anything accomplished in downtown Calgary business-wise on a Friday afternoon.

And, actually, my boss did wire money down for bail.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

There was once a contest asking for the best get outta work excuse, and I won a worthless lunch credit with "My lava lamp sprung a leak." 

How about "my boa constrictor snake escaped from the cage and swallowed my new kitten!" or "my goldfish jumped out of the tank, and he's breathing on his own!" 

Don't be dull.


----------

